

Google Street View logs WiFi networks, MAC addresses - ableal
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/22/google_streetview_logs_wlans/

======
hesselink
I'm guessing they do this to provide location on phones without GPS, or to
improve it. Apple uses this as well on the iPhone (I think) and the iPod
Touch. I think they use this company: <http://www.skyhookwireless.com/>

~~~
rufugee
That's interesting, but it perplexes me as well. I have an iPad/Wifi, and I
believe that means it has no GPS. However, Google Maps is able to pinpoint my
location almost perfectly, despite the closest mapped street view being more
than a mile away on any side.

I suppose it's possible that the mapped my street but didn't publish it for
some reason, but that'd be odd.

